# Smoking Law



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

In the paper version (can be viewed on-line) of this weeks Olive Press - a letter writer (page 22) is complaining about smokers on the open terrace of a restaurant and states


> I then advised them that the smoking laws had been strengthened greatly since January 1 and that smoking is banned in any part of a restaurant/bar.


I haven't heard this and I can't find anything out about it. Anyone know anything? 

I think it's probably BS.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> In the paper version (can be viewed on-line) of this weeks Olive Press - a letter writer (page 22) is complaining about smokers on the open terrace of a restaurant and states
> 
> I haven't heard this and I can't find anything out about it. Anyone know anything?
> 
> I think it's probably BS.


I think it could be

can't find anything by googling at all & my most frequented bar still has smokers outside.............in a totally enclosed 'room' made of awnings (which as we all know isn't strictly allowed according to the law we _do _know about )


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Well a year or so ago one of thr local coffee bars had a smoke room built, and I notice that now no one uses it for smoking.

In all the bars though around here people smoke freely on the frontages etc. Ive not seen people smoking in outside eating areas here.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> In the paper version (can be viewed on-line) of this weeks Olive Press - a letter writer (page 22) is complaining about smokers on the open terrace of a restaurant and states
> 
> I haven't heard this and I can't find anything out about it. Anyone know anything?
> 
> I think it's probably BS.


could you tell us what page the letter is on, please?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jimenato said:


> In the paper version (can be viewed on-line) of this weeks Olive Press - a letter writer (page 22) is complaining about smokers on the open terrace of a restaurant and states
> 
> I haven't heard this and I can't find anything out about it. Anyone know anything?
> 
> I think it's probably BS.


Page 22.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> In the paper version (can be viewed on-line) of this weeks Olive Press - a letter writer *(page 22)* is complaining about smokers on the open terrace of a restaurant and states
> 
> I haven't heard this and I can't find anything out about it. Anyone know anything?
> 
> I think it's probably BS.





Pesky Wesky said:


> could you tell us what page the letter is on, please?


errrmmm


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sorry


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

There has been no amendments to the law in either direction. The author of that letter is Brian Deller the south african author of 'motoring in spain'.

THE BOOK FOR ENGLISH


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> There has been no amendments to the law in either direction. The author of that letter is Brian Deller the south african author of 'motoring in spain'.
> 
> THE BOOK FOR ENGLISH


ha!!!

so even 'experts' can be wrong


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> In the paper version (can be viewed on-line) of this weeks Olive Press - a letter writer (page 22) is complaining about smokers on the open terrace of a restaurant and states
> 
> I haven't heard this and I can't find anything out about it. Anyone know anything?
> 
> I think it's probably BS.


After my dimwit moment...
I did a search for_ ley antitabaco españa 2012_ and the only thing I got back was articles refering to the first report about the law that was introduced in Jan 2011, so it would seem that the letter writer indeed, does not know what he/ she is talking about.
In fact I had heard the opposite, that Rajoy was talking about relaxing the anti smoking laws in order to curry favour with bar owners and smokers.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I think the original newspaper article was a complaint written by someone who would like to think no smoking is allowed in open areas outside restaurants. I have heard no such rules, 
The ultimate moaner I ever came across was on a quiet beach in Australia, the people who sat about 10yds behind me in the open air- not even a restaurant, complained in a nasty way when I lit a cigarette, said the smoke was blowing their way. So I put out my cigarette, we moved behind them a few yards and I lit up again. They just looked at me with the 'evil eye', and said 'p*ss of you ba**ard, so I just retorted don't use bad language like that in front of the kids they were sitting with, and finished my cig. They were just neurotic so and so's.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I have to say that on a recent trip to Spain, it seems that the ban has slipped a little. In the town where we used to live theres a designated smoking bar and a few others out in the campo. Even the guardia were in one having a *** with their cafe con leche! It took me a while to feel brave enough to light up, but everyone else was so.......... It didnt feel right tho, I think I've got used to going outside for one now. The friends I was with are non smokers and normally live in France. They were saying that in France they've got round the law by turning some bars into private clubs. 



Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

fergie said:


> I think the original newspaper article was a complaint written by someone who would like to think no smoking is allowed in open areas outside restaurants. I have heard no such rules,
> The ultimate moaner I ever came across was on a quiet beach in Australia, the people who sat about 10yds behind me in the open air- not even a restaurant, complained in a nasty way when I lit a cigarette, said the smoke was blowing their way. So I put out my cigarette, we moved behind them a few yards and I lit up again. They just looked at me with the 'evil eye', and said 'p*ss of you ba**ard, so I just retorted don't use bad language like that in front of the kids they were sitting with, and finished my cig. They were just neurotic so and so's.


Yes - a lot of people are 'seeing' things they want to see. 

Non-smokers are imagining new laws which make it illegal to smoke in any part of a bar/restaurant whereas smokers are imagining a 'designated smoking bar' (designated by whom I wonder?).

I live in Spain all the time, I run a bar in the campo and I can tell you (and I have no axe to grind) that there is no rule that says you can't smoke on an open terrace and (apart from surreptitious wrong-doing) no-one smokes in any bar I've ever been in - and that's many. 

Time for people to stop imagining stuff. (Or maybe tell me which is the designated bar in which town so I can go and check for myself - which I will).


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I have to say that on a recent trip to Spain, it seems that the ban has slipped a little. In the town where we used to live theres a designated smoking bar and a few others out in the campo. Even the guardia were in one having a *** with their cafe con leche! It took me a while to feel brave enough to light up, but everyone else was so.......... It didnt feel right tho, I think I've got used to going outside for one now. The friends I was with are non smokers and normally live in France. They were saying that in France they've got round the law by turning some bars into private clubs.
> 
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Somebody told me about this in Barcelona. You buy a membership for a euro and at a set time, after lunch or dinner, you can light up.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> Yes - a lot of people are 'seeing' things they want to see.
> 
> Non-smokers are imagining new laws which make it illegal to smoke in any part of a bar/restaurant whereas smokers are imagining a 'designated smoking bar' (designated by whom I wonder?).
> 
> ...



You always get in a bit of a tizz when we talk about smoking bars lol. I'm not imagining anything, why would I!!! I've gotta be honest, I dont know names. But the one in Alhaurin de la torre was on the main street, I didnt go in that one but my friends who have lived there for many years pointed it out, we actually went to a non smoking bar cos it was in the sun and we sat outside. The other three were in the Nerja area and were music venues. The one with the two guardia chaps was just off the main motorway and was a British bar, altho the customers were a good mixture of Brits, German and spanish. One of the others was down a long track in the middle of nowhere and Spanish owned . They were having a BBQ outside and the other was close to the beach to the west of Nerja (not a tourist part tho) and was behind a sort of car/caravan park. 

In the UK, what seems to have happened is bars now tend to put alot of effort into their outside smoking areas. patio heaters, sound speakers, tvs, walls, plants, tables chairs, ashtrays and are the main hub of a lot of pubs, but its settled in the UK. People dont smoke inside. Sadly it does tend to mean that when the weathers bad, people dont go out. 

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

fergie said:


> I think the original newspaper article was a complaint written by someone who would like to think no smoking is allowed in open areas outside restaurants. I have heard no such rules,
> The ultimate moaner I ever came across was on a quiet beach in Australia, the people who sat about 10yds behind me in the open air- not even a restaurant, complained in a nasty way when I lit a cigarette, said the smoke was blowing their way. So I put out my cigarette, we moved behind them a few yards and I lit up again. They just looked at me with the 'evil eye', and said 'p*ss of you ba**ard, so I just retorted don't use bad language like that in front of the kids they were sitting with, and finished my cig. They were just neurotic so and so's.


Years ago, when in Singapore zoo, whilst taking pictures of the orang utan enclosure (people were in an open space, as were the orang utans), I lit a cig... a few seconds later a large American woman said in a loud voice "Ohhh my Gawd..... someone's smoking here... that is disgusting"

I then informed her that Singapore had not banned smoking in open spaces and she replied that she found people who smoke disgusting......to which I replied that i found the the apperance of of grossly overweight people disgusting....she shouted for her husband.... to no effect... he had already beat a hasty retreat to the nearest toilet....you can't blame the man:ranger:


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've gotta be honest, I dont know names.
> 
> Jo xxx


Now why doesn't that surprise me?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> Now why doesn't that surprise me?


 go on, why doesnt it? 

Jo x


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> go on, why doesnt it?
> 
> Jo x


Because I didn't think you would.

Si X


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> Because I didn't think you would.
> 
> Si X


 I'm back there next week, I'll take names, directions, photos, sworn statements lol ...... :tongue1:

Jo XX


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm back there next week, I'll take names, directions, photos, sworn statements lol ...... :tongue1:
> 
> Jo XX


Look forward to it:flypig:

Sorry meant lane:


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Not to worry Jimenato.
When we all have the chip implant the anti brigade can petition for the mere thought about doing this or that to automatically debit the offenders account with a suitably crippling slap.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> Years ago, when in Singapore zoo, whilst taking pictures of the orang utan enclosure (people were in an open space, as were the orang utans), I lit a cig... a few seconds later a large American woman said in a loud voice "Ohhh my Gawd..... someone's smoking here... that is disgusting"
> 
> I then informed her that Singapore had not banned smoking in open spaces and she replied that she found people who smoke disgusting......to which I replied that i found the the apperance of of grossly overweight people disgusting....she shouted for her husband.... to no effect... he had already beat a hasty retreat to the nearest toilet....you can't blame the man:ranger:


This is like when people are told that life is difficult in Spain nowadays due to the economic crisis that the country is going through. Some people think forum posters are hell bent on bursting bubbles or wrecking dreams. What possible interest could there be in doing that?

Why would Jojo invent bars where smoking is taking place? What does she get out of it?

I can give you the name of a bar here (but why would I do that?) where I walked in to be greeted with deathly silence and a mass movement towards ashtrays. The bar man then shouted out "It's OK she's a smoker!" and a split second later realised his mistake "No, it's her husband who smokes!" I had unwillingly walked in on the after lunch smokers session and felt very uncomfortable, as did they.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> This is like when people are told that life is difficult in Spain nowadays due to the economic crisis that the country is going through. Some people think forum posters are hell bent on bursting bubbles or wrecking dreams. What possible interest could there be in doing that?
> 
> Why would Jojo invent bars where smoking is taking place? What does she get out of it?
> 
> I can give you the name of a bar here (but why would I do that?) where I walked in to be greeted with deathly silence and a mass movement towards ashtrays. The bar man then shouted out "It's OK she's a smoker!" and a split second later realised his mistake "No, it's her husband who smokes!" I had unwillingly walked in on the after lunch smokers session and felt very uncomfortable, as did they.


and your point is ??


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

if the smoking ban stays in place, what is next? salt, alcohol, having a car with an engine more than 500cc, patio heaters, sugar, red meat....etc, etc, etc. Are they all going to be banned

When do we stop bowing to the vocal few and stand up to the ones that think we are wrong and should be humilated ?

I took my stand, that day in Singapore.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> if the smoking ban stays in place, what is next? salt, alcohol, having a car with an engine more than 500cc, patio heaters, sugar, red meat....etc, etc, etc. Are they all going to be banned
> 
> When do we stop bowing to the vocal few and stand up to the ones that think we are wrong and should be humilated ?
> 
> I took my stand, that day in Singapore.


You heretic !
Lucky for you that we are not chipped up yet mate or that account of yours would have taken a real slapping with seditious thoughts like that.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> and your point is ??


My point is_*Exactly*_ what I said, why would anyone lie, on a forum, about seeing bars where people smoke?
It's a genuine question as Jimenato thinks that people have invented this information.

Why would Jojo invent bars where smoking is taking place? What does she get out of it?

Why would anyone bother to do that? Where is the interest? Where is the motivation? :noidea::crazy:

Do you know?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> My point is_*Exactly*_ what I said, why would anyone lie, on a forum, about seeing bars where people smoke?
> It's a genuine question as Jimenato thinks that people have invented this information.
> 
> Why would Jojo invent bars where smoking is taking place? What does she get out of it?
> ...


Thanks PW, of course I'm not inventing it !! I think I can honestly say that I've never said anything that is untrue or invented on the forum, certainly not intentionally. I'm too stupid. My dad used to say you have to have a good memory to be a good liar - and I havent lol!!!

We all know that the Spanish mentality is that of doing things their way and dont take kindly to being told what to do. I'm sure most bars, especially those in tourist areas adhere to this law (altho I've been to at least one I can think of that allows it). But those bars "out in the sticks", those bars where their locals and regulars insist on smoking, well they have a dilemma and if no one knows - who cares.

Anyway, as most people know, my views on smoking are that, yes its disgusting and yes there should be bars/segregation's for those who dont partake. But I refuse to ever believe its any worse healthwise or socially than alcohol and I get really annoyed at this "smokers should be ashamed" attitude (scummy second class citizens is how we're seen in the UK), but its ok to talk and laugh about having a drink. When I've finished work, I'm tired and want a cigarette, but its not PC to say that. I dont drink, but its ok for my work colleages to say they want a glass of wine - why is that ok??? I'm also beginning to wonder about the virtues of sugar - its an addictive drug, it deforms, causes serious illnesses and is bad for our overall health. but thats another issue!

There, rant over 


Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> My point is_*Exactly*_ what I said, why would anyone lie, on a forum, about seeing bars where people smoke?
> It's a genuine question as Jimenato thinks that people have invented this information.
> 
> Why would Jojo invent bars where smoking is taking place? What does she get out of it?
> ...


People make stuff up all the time but really I'm just asking where she saw it. If some bars are getting around the smoking ban I need to know how because I would like to do so and so would all the other bars around here.

Maybe she could say how the 'designated bar' scenario works? Do you apply to the ayuntamiento or something? 

And as to why people make these things up - well the chap in the OP made up a new law banning smoking in all parts of bars and restaurants. I don't know why - probably because it suited him to do so.:noidea: 

BTW I don't know the law in France but in Spain you cannot say you are a private club and allow smoking and you cannot pay a Euro and smoke legally in Barcelona.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> if the smoking ban stays in place, what is next? salt, alcohol, having a car with an engine more than 500cc, patio heaters, sugar, red meat....etc, etc, etc. Are they all going to be banned
> 
> When do we stop bowing to the vocal few and stand up to the ones that think we are wrong and should be humilated ?
> 
> I took my stand, that day in Singapore.


The smoking ban is an employee health issue - the others aren't.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> People make stuff up all the time but really I'm just asking where she saw it. If some bars are getting around the smoking ban I need to know how because I would like to do so and so would all the other bars around here.
> 
> Maybe she could say how the 'designated bar' scenario works? Do you apply to the ayuntamiento or something?
> 
> ...



I doubt if its "designated" officially, I dont know. But like I said in my previous post, the Spanish dont do "being told what to do" terribly well! I dont know the laws in France, but my friends who spend six months in France and six in Spain, do know the laws in France and have a close friend who owns "a smoking club" and its what they do there apparently. BTW, my friends do not like smoking. They give me terrible grief when I light up in front of them lol!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> People make stuff up all the time but really I'm just asking where she saw it. If some bars are getting around the smoking ban I need to know how because I would like to do so and so would all the other bars around here.
> 
> Maybe she could say how the 'designated bar' scenario works? Do you apply to the ayuntamiento or something?
> 
> ...


So...., if that's what you want to know, just ask the question! No need to say that people who don't smoke are imagining things, see quote from your post below


> Yes - a lot of people are 'seeing' things they want to see.
> 
> Non-smokers are imagining new laws which make it illegal to smoke in any part of a bar/restaurant


As far as the Barcelona club goes, the person who told me is a respectable, normal person. I have absolutely no reason to believe he would lie to his English teacher and I have no evidence at hand that indicates that he suffers from any sickness that could result in hallucinations or imaginationary thoughts. He really did go to a club where he bought a membership for a euro and was allowed to smoke within a set timetable. 
Now, whether that was 100% legal or not I don't know and am not sufficiently motivated to find out, but you can Google it yourself.
BTW the designated smokers bars... I think, as I believe you yourself does, that the implication is that they are totally illegal, not official in any way, and that the law turns a blind eye.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> BTW the designated smokers bars... I think, as I believe you yourself does, that the implication is that they are totally illegal, not official in any way, and that the law turns a blind eye.


The law certainly had turned a blind eye to the bar near Nerja I went to - the two guardia sitting there with their coffees and ciggies didnt see a thing lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

> No need to say that people who don't smoke are imagining things


The person in the OP certainly did imagine there was a law which stated that it is not allowed to smoke in any part of a bar or restaurant - you read it - he said it - there is no such law so I don't know what point you are trying to make there. The point I was making is that people make things up - they believe what they want to believe - not necessarily what is true. 

I'm still interested in the nature of this 'designation'. Who designates that a bar can be smoking? Do all the other bars just turn a blind eye and let the 'designated' bar take all their smoking customers?

The Barcelona situation just doesn't ring true to me. It's certainly not legal for a start. So I have to ask why, if an establishment wants to allow people to smoke illegally, they charge a euro for it - why not just let them do it I wonder...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> I'm still interested in the nature of this 'designation'. Who designates that a bar can be smoking? Do all the other bars just turn a blind eye and let the 'designated' bar take all their smoking customers?
> 
> The Barcelona situation just doesn't ring true to me. It's certainly not legal for a start. So I have to ask why, if an establishment wants to allow people to smoke illegally, they charge a euro for it - why not just let them do it I wonder...


Mate, its Spain! Its illegal for many of the things that happen and go on, think illegal builds, brit cars, more than two people on a motorbike, infinite animal issues, kids working, working on the black, brothels (yes, they're illegal even if prostitution isnt)..... 

So thats how they get round it. Money may be changing hands, friends turning a blind eye??? Who knows...

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> The person in the OP certainly did imagine there was a law which stated that it is not allowed to smoke in any part of a bar or restaurant - you read it - he said it - there is no such law so I don't know what point you are trying to make there. The point I was making is that people make things up - they believe what they want to believe - not necessarily what is true.
> 
> I'm still interested in the nature of this 'designation'. Who designates that a bar can be smoking? Do all the other bars just turn a blind eye and let the 'designated' bar take all their smoking customers?
> 
> The Barcelona situation just doesn't ring true to me. It's certainly not legal for a start. So I have to ask why, if an establishment wants to allow people to smoke illegally, they charge a euro for it - why not just let them do it I wonder...


Jimenato,
I have no interest in drawing this all out. I'm not talking about the letter that you refered to in the Olive Press, and it's clear that I'm not. I'm talking about what you said about Jojo's post. I have even quoted it for you. What I am saying, and I'm saying it really clearly, is that when people tell you that they theyselves have been in bars and smoked it's because they have. They are not imagining it. It may hurt you, make you angry, confused or whatever, but they've done it.
It's beyond me why the man that I told you about, would tell me a story. It's not going to impress me in any way, or amuse me or anything. (I'm just going to give a little correction "He told us we could smoke _not_ he told we could smoke etc") Barcelona is a completely different part of Spain from you, with a different police force and a different mind set. Probably what they are doing *is* illegal. So is double parking and does that still happen?! As I said, if you're really interested google clubs de fumadores en Barcelona - there's a lot of info!
PS This man has also told me about being able to smoke in a bar in Holland or Belguim I don't remember which.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> The person in the OP certainly did imagine there was a law which stated that it is not allowed to smoke in any part of a bar or restaurant - you read it - he said it - there is no such law so I don't know what point you are trying to make there. The point I was making is that people make things up - they believe what they want to believe - not necessarily what is true.
> 
> *I'm still interested in the nature of this 'designation'. Who designates that a bar can be smoking? Do all the other bars just turn a blind eye and let the 'designated' bar take all their smoking customers*?
> 
> The Barcelona situation just doesn't ring true to me. It's certainly not legal for a start. So I have to ask why, if an establishment wants to allow people to smoke illegally, they charge a euro for it - why not just let them do it I wonder...


maybe contact this organisation??

Cmo crear un Club de fumadores en Madrid, Trmites | Madrid | Espaa

the link says Madrid - but I dare say they could point you in the right direction


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

I'm guessing this isn't the thread to start a rant about smoking and please don't take this post as a cue to start one way or the other but some of you might be interested in reading about this guy if you've not heard of him: Allen Carr - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ooh I don't think any encouragement is needed 


however - we already have a thread just for that so by all means rant away there 


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/68423-big-smoking-debate.html


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> maybe contact this organisation??
> 
> Cmo crear un Club de fumadores en Madrid, Trmites | Madrid | Espaa
> 
> the link says Madrid - but I dare say they could point you in the right direction


As far as I am aware smoking clubs aren't allowed to sell food or drink. Or anything else come to that...


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> PS This man has also told me about being able to smoke in a bar in Holland or Belguim I don't remember which.


Smoking is allowed in bars in Holland.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> As far as I am aware smoking clubs aren't allowed to sell food or drink. Or anything else come to that...


as far as _I'm _ aware you're right - but maybe they've found some loophole - maybe they _give _ the drinks away???

I have no idea.............

this is interesting though - a separate room with a separate entrance - it seems they just don't actually sell food in that room




AD | Noticia | Un asador, el primer local en convertirse en club de fumadores


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Exceptions to the law

Hotels may reserve 30 percent of their rooms for smokers.

Private smoking clubs are allowed but require registration, and may not sell cigarettes on the premises, or serve food or drinks.
Smokers Club

Address / Club	Ample, 7; Barcelona; Spain

"In Maracena, Granada, the owners of a pizzeria were the first to open a club. Fiorentina Smokers Club opened its doors in February and already has hundreds of members who meet to enjoy the warm smoke. The idea came from Jesus Lopez Vega and his two brothers, who rented a room attached to the pizzeria to avoid sending the customers at the open air to smoke.

Since the law restricts the sale of products and the availability of staff, the owners allow the partners to bring food and drink purchased on the same pizza parlor or outside. Lopez Vega is planning major projects so that partners are comfortable, a good ventilation system and different environments to talk, drink or watch television are part of the project. He also plans a system of collaboration with culinary associations to entertain the members stay."


f you google 'smoking clubs' Barcelona there's loads. Meant to be for pipe smokers but......


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> Smoking is allowed in bars in Holland.



Is it???? We used to go to Amsterdam regularly and I don't recall being allowed to smoke in bars....
Only in those 'special' smoking places which we used to frequent....one in particular on the Leidseplein.....I thought there was some controversy about a smoking ban because it would affect those kinds of places.

I'm more worried about other things that are going on in Jimena....throwing sheep at the Guardia indeed....


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Is it???? We used to go to Amsterdam regularly and I don't recall being allowed to smoke in bars....
> Only in those 'special' smoking places which we used to frequent....one in particular on the Leidseplein.....I thought there was some controversy about a smoking ban because it would affect those kinds of places.
> 
> I'm more worried about other things that are going on in Jimena....throwing sheep at the Guardia indeed....


Yes the Guardia were Lambushed.

Here is an excerpt from the wiki entry for Smoking ban in Holland



> On 3 November 2010 the new government lifted the smoke-free regulations for bars of 70 square metres or less which did not employ any staff other than the owner.[108] Around 3,000 of the 5,500 bars in The Netherlands are staffed by the owner alone.[108]


I think that this is quite sensible as the law relates to employee health so as there are no employees...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Yes the Guardia were Lambushed.
> 
> Here is an excerpt from the wiki entry for Smoking ban in Holland
> 
> ...


And on that same page you'll find a reference to Belguim where it _*is*_ banned, and I did say that I didn't remember if he was refering to Holland or Belguim.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Who was it said that Spain is not one country but lots of little, very different, ones lumped together under a common name. That would seem to be true because out here in the sticks, in the unfashionable bit, the smoking ban is observed, sort of …… until it gets a bit nippy or the restaurant has a do for the Guardia on then it’s forgotten. 

The hunting close season is observed until something tasty moves then …..”oops, oh well, it would be a shame to waste it”. 

A new tax for dogs living with humans was proposed …….the Brits all dashed down to the Ayuntamiento & the Spanish just fell about laughing.

If all this seems a bit cavalier then you’re right, it is and that’s why we’re here ‘cos I just love that attitude which is not very socially responsible of me I know but …… now I bet you thought you knew what I was going to say but in deference to the educated literary types out there I won’t say the actual word this time ……. but it begins with “B” and ends with “ollocks”


Doggy


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Who was it said that Spain is not one country but lots of little, very different, ones lumped together under a common name. That would seem to be true because out here in the sticks, in the unfashionable bit, the smoking ban is observed, sort of …… until it gets a bit nippy or the restaurant has a do for the Guardia on then it’s forgotten.
> 
> The hunting close season is observed until something tasty moves then …..”oops, oh well, it would be a shame to waste it”.
> 
> ...


erm..... how were the dogs expected to pay this new tax??????


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> My point is_*Exactly*_ what I said, why would anyone lie, on a forum, about seeing bars where people smoke?
> It's a genuine question as Jimenato thinks that people have invented this information.
> 
> Why would Jojo invent bars where smoking is taking place? What does she get out of it?
> ...


nope. I am just curious why you quoted my post in your reply.


help a "hard of thinking" Scotsman understand that:confused2::confused2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Who was it said that Spain is not one country but lots of little, very different, ones lumped together under a common name. That would seem to be true because out here in the sticks, in the unfashionable bit, the smoking ban is observed, sort of …… until it gets a bit nippy or the restaurant has a do for the Guardia on then it’s forgotten.
> 
> The hunting close season is observed until something tasty moves then …..”oops, oh well, it would be a shame to waste it”.
> 
> ...


seems this tax for dogs isn't confined to one town/area

so maybe it wasn't an invention of the alcadesa where MaidenScotland has family?



:focus:


since this was a thread about the anti-smoking laws............... how about an 'ashtray tax' 






























joke


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> nope. I am just curious why you quoted my post in your reply.
> 
> 
> help a "hard of thinking" Scotsman understand that:confused2::confused2:


Sorry.
I should have quote Jimenato and his remarks about imaginary goings on, about people "seeing things", about people imagining new laws etc


> Yes - a lot of people are 'seeing' things they want to see.
> 
> Non-smokers are imagining new laws which make it illegal to smoke in any part of a bar/restaurant whereas smokers are imagining a 'designated smoking bar' (designated by whom I wonder?).
> 
> ...


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

playamonte said:


> You *heretic *!
> Lucky for you that we are not chipped up yet mate or that account of yours would have taken a real slapping with seditious thoughts like that.



Of course I am


----------

